# How soon do we hit the wall and the SHTF ?



## mare (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been pondering this for quite awhile now. I dont even have a best quess do any of you? Just like to know how big of a hole we will have to crawl out of.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, Humm, I would rather guess more about "what" than "when" .


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Just be prepared for anything in a general sense. Food, fuel, protection, bob, bov, bol if I focused solely on prepping I'd never get any work done so I just do what I can when I can. Just this weekend I put fresh fuel/stabilizer in my genny and ran it a bit before putting it up for the winter just so i know it will be ready when needed. Just be ready for anything...

punch


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I believe when was earlier this month and how deep the hole is yet to be determined because I dont think the hole has even came close to the depth it wil be dug. 

But no worries the zombies will be here before the hole is completely dug!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I dont think there is going to be any point where we suddenly hit a wall and SHTF makes a Red Carpet Gala Event celebrity apprearance. 

Personally I think this train wreck is already well underway. While it could be averted I dont think there are many people in this country much less the world who have the where withal to take the steps required to avert it. I think we will just slowly continue the current down ward spiral until things just get so bad that everyone feels the pain for years to come. I think we will be reduced for a couple of decades at least to a world where you are born into a moderate level of wealth and affluence or you are the working class dirt poor struggling to just get enough to eat any way you can to make it through another day. Along the way will there been an event where the straw breaks the camels back? Its quiet possible. There could be a war break out, there could be a huge natural disaster, there could be a pandemic that gives us that final little push over the cliff. But irregardless I think were headed over the edge of that cliff slowly but surely.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I am an economic collapse prepper, but am really focused on being ready for anything that might come our way. 

I had a really great economics professor in college who basically teaches that the best way to predict the direction a society or economy is going, take a look at how it has behaved historically. Tribal societies will always be fighting with each other, Mesopotamia has always been a mess, and with the economy, study the historical ups and downs to see what indicators were out there before a crash or boom. I'm not going to expand on that a whole lot more because it would require a pretty in-depth conversation about monetary policy, CPI, unemployment, and other indicators economists look at. I guess what I'm getting at is that a simple Google search will yield a lot of information if people are interested in trying to predict where we are moving as a country. 

I think the next big crash is going to be something that a lot of people don't see coming and I doubt the mainstream media will talk about it at all until it happens. It will be one of those things where we all get out of bed one morning only to discover the crash has happened on the news and our country is in turmoil. 

Honestly, I hope the crash happens sooner than later because I believe it needs to happen for our country to smarten up, employ sound financial policies and practices, get rid of the corruption in Washington and Wall Street, and shift the power away from the elites and back to the people. I know it sounds really doom and gloom to say that, but I really believe it's the only way things are going to change in our country. We can't begin again until the tower comes crumbling to the ground.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Like Preppermama, I too believe that our current situation of spending etc, is going to be the fall of this once great country. That and emp is what I mostly am preparing for. I do what I can, when I can to be ready for just about anything. 

But there is also of course the matter of earthquakes. They have been happening quite regularly these days, and sort of following the pacific rim areas. I think Cali will get a quake soon, as it is just about the only place that hasn't had one in awhile.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I have good confirmation from an alien zombie that it will hit tomorrow at high noon and all non-believers will perish in the blue flames of Obama's butt.


:mrgreen:


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I have good confirmation from an alien zombie that it will hit tomorrow at high noon and all non-believers will perish in the blue flames of Obama's butt.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Thank you! I'll start constructing my tin foil hat so we can communicate with them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking the economic train wreck we are now witnessing is going to be coupled with tyranny. Rioting and all that is going to bring troops in the streets. 
When? How much longer can it be? China is still turning its nose at buying more of our paper, the world is turning from the petrodollar, government is spending more than ever, and we are still losing jobs. Meanwhile idiots are fighting over I-Phones so they can buy them with credit cards.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Denton said:


> Meanwhile idiots are fighting over I-Phones so they can buy them with credit cards.


My theory has long been that the people wont start paying attention and riotiing until they lose their iPhones.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Texting is just another addiction to distract the masses. Can you image how many "zombies" would be walking around in a daze after an EMP?
"


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

after seeing the rediculous fiasco on Black Friday and cyber Monday I think so many people are truly living in a fog or in Alice in Wonderland. R u kidding me? An ipod, big screen tv, designer clothes!! I must admit, I'm nieve. I thought this yr, with all the strict in the US n around the world, more would b logical, frugal, n concentrate on what is merest to survive a potential economic melt down. Silly me!! After all this I feel even if they come up with some ludicrous plan that will do nothing but push it off for max. 6-9 mo.'s. N those who have been living off the gov. n raising kids on welfare r going to riot in the streets, rob from whomever they can, because they don't have a trade n can't mk it without being taken care of from craddle to grave. They r sucking the life out of this country!! For the first time in my life I'm glad my parents n my brothers r no longer here to see the country they worked so hard for, n served to defend has come to. I truely they r crying from heaven. 
But to tell u when... I feel its coming very soon. N u guys n me n mine will b ready. I don't like violence but u protect ur own n like minded people n maybe them, God willing, we will have the time, the people, n the desire to rebuild this once great country to its former glory, n maybe even better.
Sorry for all the venting, but this economic situation n controlling gov. makes me fume!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I dont think there is going to be any point where we suddenly hit a wall and SHTF makes a Red Carpet Gala Event celebrity apprearance.
> 
> Personally I think this train wreck is already well underway. While it could be averted I dont think there are many people in this country much less the world who have the where withal to take the steps required to avert it. I think we will just slowly continue the current down ward spiral until things just get so bad that everyone feels the pain for years to come. I think we will be reduced for a couple of decades at least to a world where you are born into a moderate level of wealth and affluence or you are the working class dirt poor struggling to just get enough to eat any way you can to make it through another day. Along the way will there been an event where the straw breaks the camels back? Its quiet possible. There could be a war break out, there could be a huge natural disaster, there could be a pandemic that gives us that final little push over the cliff. But irregardless I think were headed over the edge of that cliff slowly but surely.


I think you're very correct. I've been saying all along it's like the proverbial boiled frog. I do think the economic impact will be the cause and as you mentioned, there will be have and have not.. like Brazil.. or Mexico.. very little middle class. Massive inflation will do it though..


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I personally believe at the very top of the list would be economic disaster vs some kind of global natural disaster. I think the chances are pretty slim for Nukes.

Now for a personal preference I would like to see a Zombie outbreak, I think it would take care of most of the problems we have and would wipe out 99% of the liberal problems out there lol.


----------



## mare (Nov 10, 2012)

You guys are great! you all said what I have been thinking. Except for Fuzzee, which I thought about not replying until afternoon tomorrow ( just in case, you cant trust those alien zombies). Its nice to know that Im not the only one that sees this train wreck coming and that realy its already started.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

mare said:


> You guys are great! you all said what I have been thinking. Except for Fuzzee, which I thought about not replying until afternoon tomorrow ( just in case, you cant trust those alien zombies). Its nice to know that Im not the only one that sees this train wreck coming and that realy its already started.


They could have been joking. There's no way to know for sure till high noon tomorrow. :mrgreen:

I think otherwise it will be a continuing line of event pushing us further towards a major one. It's just a matter of time at this point. The road the world is on isn't leading to Kansas anymore and Toto is going on the grill to fill bellies.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I have good confirmation from an alien zombie that it will hit tomorrow at high noon and all non-believers will perish in the blue flames of Obama's butt.
> 
> :mrgreen:


That, my friend, is the best laugh I've had all week!

Thank you for ending my night with a chuckle! :mrgreen:


----------



## daddio1234 (Nov 23, 2012)

The shtf a long time ago, like a guy with cancer walking around knowing he is sick refusing to go to the doctor and when he finally does its terminal, too late! The world went crazy along time ago, the system is broke, we have already.went over the cliff,, just hav'nt stuck the landing yet. luckily preppers are equipped with parachutes!


----------



## KennethDNunn (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with you we are already seeing it starting to cascade....when more people lose the long term unemployment.....when people that are in foreclosures have to actually leave their homes.....when Middle East war breaks out.....and then when people realize what our Government is doing to us then panic time....I believe it will intensify this Spring, no one wants to demonstrate in the winter...I see an American Spring coming on......race war and civil war......plus economic collapse with hyperinflation... an all the time China is building air craft carriers.......



Piratesailor said:


> I think you're very correct. I've been saying all along it's like the proverbial boiled frog. I do think the economic impact will be the cause and as you mentioned, there will be have and have not.. like Brazil.. or Mexico.. very little middle class. Massive inflation will do it though..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who knows I hope it is years down the road. I am not worried about the end of the world if it come so what. I not concerned that we are going to get nuked. 
I and sure that the socialist take over of our country that started a while back is coming to a head now will blow up. 
The Watts riots 1965, the days of rage, Detroit burning 1967 we paid them off with tax payers cash and more welfare we put on a credit card and never paid and we just kept doing it. We wised up we paid them off before they burnt the towns down. We just can give the masses what they felt they had coming. We have ignored crime as a form of PC. We promised to many to much of others stuff . The ones behind taking us to socialism think once we are all suffering equally everyone will play nice.
Not going to happen, when the free peoples bus don't run ,they fail to drop off the check, when the obama phones are turned off it is going to get nasty and from there it will grow. Outrage will spill into the streets it does not take long to get out of hand. It could be sparked by natural disasters that normally would not be to hard to deal with but the current way of think is I want my cash I want it now and someone else must pay. It will come to a head .
That is what I am preparing for. I do not live near the city I paid a price for that all these years but it is paying off now. When The government that has encouraged these groups is now under attack by them , how will they react to the troops how will they react when some are killed by LEO or troops, How long will LEO stand by and get killed before they react?
I am not going to be there to find out. I know we can live without electric power Our family lived on this land without it before, we can live with out gas for heat even if it does get cold in the houses. They did it for a long time. We can grow all the food we will ever need that is easy, part of who we are.
Defending what is ours from those that would take it is the scary part, we can do it but it going to be the hardest coldest thing a man can imagine.
The real question is not when it will happen, but how long after before the masses have been thinned out enough for us to start over.
Tonight I will once again pray that we wake up and do what is needed before it comes to this. But tomorrow I will meet with some that will lock down here for the long haul and go over where we stand on Security.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

one thing i realized a long time ago is that 
you cannot bring mexico up to the level of the u s
but you can easly take the u s down to the level of mexico
financialy speaking

i was watching N U V O tv and see the same advertisements that was used on our youths here
to desensitize and demoralize young childrens minds there

i suspect things here will continue to decline 
they need kids that are now only 3 to 5 yrs old to reach voting age to fully implament thier agenda
using the education system they want a totally dumbed down, non resistance populace 
plus the educated elders will to old or weak to fight


----------



## KennethDNunn (Nov 13, 2012)

Could not agree with you more...as they say you hit the nail on the head...



Smitty901 said:


> Who knows I hope it is years down the road. I am not worried about the end of the world if it come so what. I not concerned that we are going to get nuked.
> I and sure that the socialist take over of our country that started a while back is coming to a head now will blow up.
> The Watts riots 1965, the days of rage, Detroit burning 1967 we paid them off with tax payers cash and more welfare we put on a credit card and never paid and we just kept doing it. We wised up we paid them off before they burnt the towns down. We just can give the masses what they felt they had coming. We have ignored crime as a form of PC. We promised to many to much of others stuff . The ones behind taking us to socialism think once we are all suffering equally everyone will play nice.
> Not going to happen, when the free peoples bus don't run ,they fail to drop off the check, when the obama phones are turned off it is going to get nasty and from there it will grow. Outrage will spill into the streets it does not take long to get out of hand. It could be sparked by natural disasters that normally would not be to hard to deal with but the current way of think is I want my cash I want it now and someone else must pay. It will come to a head .
> ...


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

Mid-January to early February if the sequestration situation comes to fruition. Sometime in January or early February, tons of federal workers will either be laid off or furloughed. That isn't going to produce any SHTF, but not have budget for govt workers to provide social services, or even having the budget for those service...SNAP/food stamps, CHIP, school meals, low-income housing assistance, child-care assistance, and assistance in meeting home energy bills, unemployment disability insurance, subsidies for eligible low-wage workers, etc will cause some issues esp. in the bigger urban areas.


----------

